# Car News- RENAULT MÉGANE R.S. TROPHY



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•Increased to 300hp, the most powerful Renault Sport production car ever
•Valve operated exhaust offering increased air flow and sporty exhaust note
•Ceramic bearing used for turbo to enhance responsiveness and efficiency
•Bi-material front brakes for reduced fade, increased performance and reduced unsprung weight
•Unique 19" Jerez alloy wheels wrapped in Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres
•New, Alcantara® trimmed, Recaro bucket seats fitted 20mm lower
•Lighter weight 19" 'Fuji' alloy wheels (-8kg) available in 2019
•Orders open this autumn with deliveries starting in the winter








Performance car enthusiasts can look forward to even greater performance and more dynamic design, as the New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy boosts the Renault Sport line-up by extending the family of Trophy versions produced since the first generation of Mégane R.S.

New Mégane R.S. Trophy debuts a brand-new version of the 1.8-litre turbo engine, delivering increased power output of 300hp - the first time a R.S model has produced this level of power - and torque of 420Nm[1]. The significant rise in power is largely thanks to the use of pioneering technologies, especially for the turbocharger and exhaust system, which again are firsts in the new Mégane R.S. Trophy, including the ability to alter the engine note. This new engine can be combined with a six-speed manual or six-speed EDC (Efficient dual-clutch) gearbox.








Together with the new power unit, a host of additional performance-focused features differentiate the Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy from the standard Mégane R.S.








Based on the Cup chassis, which boasts stiffer suspension and a Torsen® mechanical limited slip differential, the Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy is further enhanced with bi-material front brake discs, specific 19-inch 'Jerez' alloy wheels and high performance Bridgestone tyres, which can be paired with new, exclusive lighter wheels that reduce total unsprung weight by 8kg.

For increased support, and also exclusive to the New Mégane R.S. Trophy are optional new Recaro front seats, covered with Alcantara® upholstery and positioned 20 mm lower for a greater driver experience.

Available in the iconic Liquid Yellow that is synonymous with Trophy models, the New Mégane R.S. Trophy is further identified with Trophy stripes added to its F1-style front spoiler.

Naturally, the latest and most powerful R.S ever benefits from the advanced technology and Renault Sport innovations that already exist in the Mégane R.S, including the 4CONTROL four-wheel steering system and four hydraulic bump stop shock absorbers.








Whilst honed for track use and to answer the needs of enthusiasts looking for exclusivity, New Mégane R.S. Trophy remains perfectly suited to everyday use, offering such features as:
•The ability to select different driving modes using the Multi-Sense system
•The exceptional performances of the lighting system, R.S. Vision
•The telemetry and data acquisition system, R.S. Monitor

"I have been involved in the Mégane R.S. development process since last year and I'm very pleased to see an even sportier version added to the family! Each of the new features on New Renault Mégane R.S.Trophy offers greater sports performance and feel. It's obviously positive to have more power and better grip through the tyres and to benefit from improved braking endurance. I also enjoyed the feeling offered by the new seats: the support they provide for sports driving is excellent."

Nico Hülkenberg, Renault Sport Formula One Team driver and Renault Sport ambassador

Engine: Harnessing technology to boost performance

First seen in the New Mégane R.S., the 1.8-litre direct injection turbo engine, derived from synergies in the Renault-Nissan Alliance, comes with an upgrade that enables it to pass the symbolic 300hp (220kW) mark for the first time in the R.S. range. Torque has also been increased, reaching 420Nm (+20Nm) with the EDC gearbox and 400Nm with the manual version.

The increased power delivers better acceleration, including at high revs, whilst the torque - one of the best in class - contributes to driving pleasure and comfort behind the wheel. These improved performances comply with the new emission control standard, Euro6d-Temp, which comes into force on 1 September 2018.

In order to offset the substantial increase in exhaust back pressure, related to the addition of a particulate filter, Renault Sport engineers concentrated in particular on the efficiency of the turbocharger by deploying a technology taken directly from Formula 1.

The turbine - which rotates at close to 200,000rpm - is therefore now fitted on a ceramic ball bearing system. Lighter, harder and smoother than steel, ceramic helps reduce friction. In fact, this technology reduces friction by a third compared with a traditional ball bearing system (oil film). This in turn ensures that the turbo is able to spool quicker, aiding acceleration and responsiveness.

In addition to the turbo, the new exhaust system is the second area in which engine performance has been improved on New Mégane R.S. Trophy. The rear silencer has been fitted with a mechanical valve that enables engine noise to be adjusted. Once again, this is a first in the R.S. range.

The position of the valve, automatically controlled according to the Multi-Sense mode selected, the engine speed and load, provides two tones:
•When the valve is shut, the exhaust gases are routed along a path specifically designed to filter out the low frequencies that cause throbbing noises and process the medium frequencies. The sound produced has a sporty feel but is easy on the ears for everyday use.
•When the valve is open, the reduced flow resistance enables the gases to be routed along a more direct path. The engine's full potential can then be expressed, in terms of both performance and noise.

Like New Mégane R.S., the Trophy version is available with two types of six-speed gearbox: manual or EDC with steering wheel-mounted gearshift paddles.

With the EDC gearbox, maximum torque is now 420Nm thanks to the specific mapping used.

Chassis: the best of Renault Sport

Even more suited to sports driving, New Mégane R.S. Trophy is equipped as standard with the Cup chassis. Compared with the Sport chassis, it features:
•A Torsen® mechanical limited slip differential, the new calibration of which enables more precise entry to corners and improved traction when exiting corners.
•25% firmer shock absorbers, 30% tighter springs and 10% stiffer anti-roll bars.

As standard, New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy is fitted with bi-material 355mm front brake discs. Whilst reducing unsprung mass by 1.8kg per wheel, these discs deliver greater heat dissipation during intensive use, making them more resilient for track outings and vastly reducing the possibility of brake fade. A distinctive feature of the Cup chassis, the Brembo® callipers are painted red.

Instantly recognisable thanks to its exclusive 19-inch 'Jerez' alloy wheels, New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy comes fitted with 245/35 Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres, which are renowned for offering a high level of grip.

Available in 2019, the lighter 19-inch 'Fuji' Light alloy wheels - reducing weight by 2kg per wheel - are fitted with Bridgestone Potenza S007 tyres. These tyres, a specific version of which has been developed for Renault Sport, provide New Mégane R.S. Trophy with even more direct steering, increased cornering grip and greater durability for sports driving.

New Mégane R.S. Trophy also comes with all the new features introduced on Mégane R.S., starting with the 4CONTROL technology. This four-wheel steering system delivers outstanding agility through tight turns and impressive cornering stability at higher speeds.
•At low speeds, the rear wheels turn in the opposite direction to the front wheels, the more direct steering delivering incisive handling and a "playful" side that is unprecedented on a front-wheel drive car.
•At high speeds, the front and rear wheels turn in the same direction, meaning the rear wheels are perfectly aligned and the car enjoys increased stability.

Design: R.S. spirit right down to the very last detail

Featuring an expressive and even sportier design, New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy is available in the iconic Liquid Yellow. This body colour, with its vibrant finish and unique reflective effects, highlights the sculpted yet elegant profile of the car. The full range of Mégane R.S. body colours is also available.

Designed to deliver performance, boosted by many parts derived from the world of racing, New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy is naturally expressive.

Enthusiasts will instantly recognise New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy through its distinguishing traits:
•The TROPHY stripes added to the F1-style blade
•The specific 19-inch Jerez wheels, the design of which was inspired by the Renault Sport R.S.01 concept car, featuring a diamond-cut finish with red border. The name of these wheels was chosen in honour of the circuit at which R.S.01 made its first public outing.

New Renault Mégane R.S. Trophy may be fitted with optional new Recaro seats, redesigned from those fitted on Mégane III R.S.

The structure of the original seat base has been revised to offer drivers an even sportier feel, whilst maintaining a high level of safety. Combined with the increase in travel on the height setting, this design offers drivers a seating position that is up to 20mm lower and therefore an even more thrilling, sports driving experience.

Meanwhile, the hard shell backrest and integrated headrest have been enhanced to adapt the driving position more precisely, particularly thanks to dial-controlled continuous adjustment of the recline angle.

The Recaro seats are covered with Alcantara® upholstery. Highly resistant to wear and tear, largely unaffected by temperature variations and offering a high level of support whilst being twice as light as leather, this product possesses unique properties that are perfectly-suited to the needs of performance car enthusiasts.

Mégane R.S. Trophy: Repeated excellence

The first Mégane R.S. Trophy appeared in 2005, just nine months after the first Mégane II R.S. went on sale. The modifications were focused on the chassis, called Sport2. Lighter wheels, stiffer springs, specific shock absorber stops and ESP that could be inhibited all helped to improve performances.

After the production version went on sale in 2009, a 265 Trophy version of Mégane III R.S. was introduced in 2011. Based on the Cup chassis, it was fitted with an upgraded engine, with the power output upped from 250 to 265hp. Its performances made it the quickest front-wheel drive production model on the market, as proven by the lap record of 8:07.97 set by Laurent Hurgon on the Nordschleife at the Nürburgring. It was also a commercial success, with sales ending up twice the level that had been forecast.

The final iteration based on Mégane III went even further in the quest for performance. As its name suggests, the 275 Trophy boasted an upgraded engine, with additional power. This Trophy also featured an Akrapovič titanium exhaust system, reduced weight and Öhlins shock absorbers as an option.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that is nice.

The wife has just got the RS Clio Trophy in LY with the sole intention of keeping it til the new RS Megane's are more widely available.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not keen on these new lights. They're a bit over done imo.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

oooooo yeah!


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Next years new car me thinks


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Love it


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Great looking car. Would have this over a Type R. Given the opportunity!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunning looking things.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Rumours the price is around the £36k mark.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

wish wash said:


> Rumours the price is around the £36k mark.


I thought it was about £30k?



aslettd said:


> Next years new car me thinks


Just what I'm thinking.

I was intending to get a Peugeot 208 GTI Peugeot Sport next year but as they've discounted them I'm having to think of alternatives.


----------

